# Solved: having problems with kodak 5300 printer please help



## wilemdogs95 (Apr 13, 2008)

hi i have installed everything in my computer it printed worked really good but when i tured everything off then got back on a few days later the printer would not print it keeps saying its disconnect but everything is connect.so if u can please help me.i really need my printer.thank you.


----------



## wilemdogs95 (Apr 13, 2008)

my wife posted earlier post.I have Kodak 5300 and when I installed it.It worked fine but when I turn off the printer and computer the printer no longer responds running xp in a dell dimension 3000 I just don't under stand it.The printer is set default and there are no ghost printer I have removed the driver and all file that relate to the printer I was just hoping someone can tell me is it the software or the driver.Printer works with mac or windows I just don't know:-(


----------

